# neyi ne yapalım



## FlyingBird

What does it mean 'neyi ne yapalım'?

why does it say 'neyi'?

i tought only correct is 'ne yapalım'  what is difference?


----------



## mighty_atlas

Neyi ( what ) ne yapalım ?  - What do we do ( w/ ) what ?


----------



## FlyingBird

No, i dont understand sorry.
i know what neyi mean, also i know what ne mean. but neyi and ne together 

i would understand perfectly 'ne yaptın?' but 'neyi ne yaptın?'


----------



## Black4blue

It's the response after _"Ne yaptın?"_ If someone doesn't get what is the question about.

_-Ne yaptın?
-Neyi ne yaptım??_


----------



## FlyingBird

tamam, şimdi anladım 
ikinize de teşekkür ederim


----------



## FlyingBird

also i have one more question.

is it possible to say: ne ne yaptım instead of neyi ne yaptım?


----------

